# Facelift 7 Series - Official Pictures and press release



## Megatron (May 15, 2004)

I like the new front! Much better than the current style. :thumbup: 

The rear lights look very nice, though I'm still not a fan of the trunk lines. (Looks like a curvy rear end with a slightly smaller box ram into it to make the Bangle butt)

Now BMW just needs to get someone else to change the interior of all their recent designs.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> ...two new buttons: they read "MODE" and "FM AM", which I find to be a great sign.


Good catch Sarafil. That is a big improvement indeed. Similar to how adding a "menu" button to the iDrive in 04 was a significant move forward.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

for easier reference...


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Funny how a few small changes can make such a big difference. :thumbup:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

More pictures and information on the main page at www.bimmerfest.com !

Tim


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I like it !!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Definately nicer looking now.

Would I buy it ?

No, I would buy an E55 AMG 1st.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I like the front, but the rear looks like a bad Avalon/LeSabre. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

It's such a generic looking car. Could have been a Ford Crown Victoria or an Infinite 45. Am I going to accept plain vanilla when I get older? Not. :yikes:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> It's such a generic looking car. Could have been a Ford Crown Victoria or an Infinite 45. Am I going to accept plain vanilla when I get older? Not. :yikes:


 :rofl: Hell no !!, me either, I always order the "swirl" cones at Dairy Queen BTW.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Wow,

That looks much better than before. The front is a huge improvement...except...they still didn't put the blinkers in the right place. The tail is an improvement as well. I almost like it.

The interior however :tsk: :thumbdwn: 

I think we have truly seen the last of the good looking, functional BMW interiors. It might look better in black, but that interior looks down right nasty in beige.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I like the current, I like the freshen up. :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

tgravo2 said:
 

> I like the current, I like the freshen up. :thumbup:


word...

and I like the interior... not sporty true, but definitely luxurious.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Front looks better, back way worse...


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Jim Seattle said:


> Front looks better, back way worse...


looks AUDIesque in back... not ideal, but i'd tag it


----------



## sirfisch (Sep 10, 2004)

The rear of this car is still ugly as sin. Some things have improved, but it still sucks. I wouldn't buy this thing with someone elses money. I cringe when I see the '05's around town.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

First impression: Looks too much like a Buick LeSabre :dunno: 

I like the current version. :thumbup:


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Kaz said:


> The rear looks pretty Japanese. It's a bit reminiscent of the 97-01 Q45. The reversed slope of the inner side of the headlights really helps do away with the Dame Edna look. And the ugly cutouts in the bumper for the headlights is a HUGE improvement. The taller, less stretched-out looking kidneys also make a big difference. I even like the wheels. They're reminiscent of the ones that came on US-spec E38 750s.
> 
> This is what this car should have looked like 3 years ago.


I think the rear looks like old Mazda 929 as well...... :eeps:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Its badged a 750i; I know of the 745i and 760i. What's the story with the 750i?


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

Front view:

The overall shape of the clear lens that covers the headlight assembly looks like the latest version on the e46's which I think are the best on any 3er ever. :thumbup:

Cutout into the top of the bumper just under the low-beam light instead of both low and high as in previous model.

Smaller diameter high-beam light than low-beam light just like on the e60's. :thumbup:

Kidney grills come more to a point at the upper-outer quadrant.

Front airdam sloped upward at the sides like previous M3/5 and the soon to be released M5.

Camera mounted into the airdam for those who prefer to drive looking at their iDrive screen making the experience more like a real-life videogame, maybe? :dunno:

The profile:

Very minimal changes. The only difference will be due to the new front and rear bumpers + lights.

Rear view:

Bumper shape appears to be untouched except with the addition of a cutout at the middle similar to what we'll see in the new M5.

Lights extending into the trunk lid seem to be an afterthought and are out of place. :thumbdwn:

Rear lights from the back wrapping around the corner extend further down along the side of the car. :thumbdwn:

At first glance, I thought I was looking at a Toyota Camry. :bawling:


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

hugh1850 said:


> Its badged a 750i; I know of the 745i and 760i. What's the story with the 750i?


BMW's latest V8 will be 5.0L to replace their award winning 4.5L sometime in the later half of the year in U.S.
Look for this motor to kick some serious ass.


----------

